# DTPK Nemo X Giant Nemo Plakat



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Recently I had another spawn. The female is an giant nemo plakat and the male a geourgeos doubletail Plakat and also a nemo. Both parents are imports from the same breeder in thailand.

The goal is to choose the biggest offspring of this spawn to breed them and hopefully produce some doubletail giants in F2.

I tried to breed the female before with another male (biggest giant I have ever seen) but that doesn’t worked out well. So I decided to try her with a smaller male. It was the second attempt for her and the first for the male, they stayed together for three days, were really nice to each other - there was nearly no damage to the fins.
I‘m not sure how many frys are there, but there are some. They get since they are free swimming bbs, no microworms this time cause I like to have ventrals on all of them 🙈

Spawned: 5/9/20
Hatched: 5/11/20
Free swimming: 5/13/20

Female









Male


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m a real fan of the koi color but WOW that double tail male is so so awesome. Double tailed giants sound fantastic!


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Do you separate the parents after the babies are free swimming?


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

X skully X said:


> I’m a real fan of the koi color but WOW that double tail male is so so awesome. Double tailed giants sound fantastic!


Yeah I love this boy! Initially thought about selling him when I got a spawn of him, but he will stay as a pet.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

littlescallop33 said:


> Do you separate the parents after the babies are free swimming?


Yes, I take out the female when the pair have spawned and the male when the fry are free swimming. They go both back to their own tank.


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Thanks!!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Update on the fry:
Their doing great, even though there only nine fry. But thats okay, I also counted nine two weeks ago - so no deaths.
They all have the exact same size and all have a slightly orange tint with a bit of iridescence.
Tomorrow I wil clean their tank and try to get some good photos.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

So here the long promised photos 🙈There are nine or ten frys, all healthy and happy with tiny little ventrals (no microworms this time). They have all the same size, orange fins with black edges and a slightly metallic body. So I hope for very consistent coloring in this spawn, which is great - might be a sign they going nemos like their parents.
They are a little bit tiny for my feeling, but maybe they are okay for their age because I compare to my last spawn where was both parents giants.
They still getting bbs and dice a few days encapsulated brine shrimp eggs, which they accepted really well. Next step will be gel food, maybe in about a week.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

No big changes, they are doing good and I’m sure there are ten frys.


----------



## AndreaPond (May 2, 2020)

I can't wait to see these guys in a couple of months!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

I know it’s been a while, but I wanted to share the ‚results‘ so far. I think they will all marble, but if not I‘m also very happy but their start colore is already really nice  They are four male and six females - all still the same size and yet not full grown but their form is already so gorgeous! Because their dad was a doubletail they have all super large dorsal fins.
Some already lost their colore and Im now waiting for their new colores to show. Others in progress losing their colore and some still full colored.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

maeusespeck said:


> I know it’s been a while, but I wanted to share the ‚results‘ so far. I think they will all marble, but if not I‘m also very happy but their start colore is already really nice  They are four male and six females - all still the same size and yet not full grown but their form is already so gorgeous! Because their dad was a doubletail they have all super large dorsal fins.
> Some already lost their colore and Im now waiting for their new colores to show. Others in progress losing their colore and some still full colored.
> 
> View attachment 1020880
> ...


They’re beautiful!

Now I was told something when breeding Koi bettas, and I’m not sure if it’s true, but I felt like it could be helpful: When you breed two Koi bettas from different parents, the chances of you getting koi bettas in return is slim to none. So my thoughts would be that you’d breed one of the children back to mom, one of the children back to dad, and then you’re supposed to breed from there. Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

They are growing up beautifully! The pointed anal fins are gorgeous! Watching the cellophanes get spots is like Christmas. Watching you breed giants was great, thanks for the update 👏🏻


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

KaderTheAnt said:


> They’re beautiful!
> 
> Now I was told something when breeding Koi bettas, and I’m not sure if it’s true, but I felt like it could be helpful: When you breed two Koi bettas from different parents, the chances of you getting koi bettas in return is slim to none. So my thoughts would be that you’d breed one of the children back to mom, one of the children back to dad, and then you’re supposed to breed from there. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think that’s true, because there are different marble gens. So you have a highter chance they work together of they are the same.
The parents of this spawn came from the same breeder, so I was hoping they are related in some way - so their marble gens will „fit“ to each other.
So far that seems true, cause I see reverse marbeling in 6/10 fry and another 2/10 look a bit „patchy“ so they probably going to marble too. 
But it was also my plan to breed the fry among themselves - so there is a similar chance for good marbels/kois/nemos like breeding to their parents.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

X skully X said:


> They are growing up beautifully! The pointed anal fins are gorgeous! Watching the cellophanes get spots is like Christmas. Watching you breed giants was great, thanks for the update 👏🏻


And I‘m really happy that all of them have their ventrals this time - never again microworms for my frys xD

And maybe in the near future I will breed two of my fish from the giant spawn - not decided yet which one or maybe one boy to the mother of that spawn.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Both parents are beautiful so if you breed any fry back to mom I’m sure your F2 generation will be pretty fantastic! 
I know I watched my fry with anticipation until their ventrals grew. It was relief seeing those fins grow in lol


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

They're gorgeous!!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

I wanted to share some photos of one of the boys, hes my absolut favorite - also if he will change colore, but probably not. 
But compared to last week (fist photo) he lost some black and (Green)metallic, appears more red, a bit hellboy-like.
He will stay and be my male for the F2 generation.
The other ones are doing great too, all six girls are reverse marbeling, two already getting nemo spots back. Only one male doesn‘t shows any kind of marbeling.

And I‘m currently spawning a boy from my giant spawn to his mom, maybe I will start another theard if someone is interested.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Some new photos of this spawn, probably I will put up the first one for sale today.

The Hellboy-like boy, will be my breeder for future generations.
















Something between solide and koi, the patches under his metallic layer are growing, he will be for sale.

















Slowly getting some colore, I‘m not sure how much he will get in the end. So he will maybe stay.

















The only really solide one, he has a more blue/purple body then it is visible on the first photo. Will be for sale.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

And the girls. For now they will all stay, until Im sure which ones are the best for the next generation. Pretty sure the biggest (and until now mostly colored one, nearly solide) will stay.
One is cellophane with some galaxy scales, two koi‘s, one fancy, one only black and iriscendence koi and one patchy/fancy solide maybe still loosing colore.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Okay, I took some better photos of the boys - so the ones for sale will look stunning in their advertisement.
I think I won’t be mad if the solide one stays, he has so perfect fins 🙊

And maybe if someone is interested, I posted a video of two boys in my betta instagram account: Login • Instagram


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I think I'm in love with the solid one. That purple/blue body with the red/orange fins...so stunning


----------

